# Herbalife Diet



## jazzynala (Aug 4, 2002)

I recently lost about 20 pounds on the Herbalife diet. I began experiencing IBS symptoms while on this plan, just wondering if anyone else tried this diet, and what affects it had on them and their IBS.


----------



## ghitta (Jul 6, 2002)

hi. not that this has anything to do with IBS but did you know that Herbalife is fully owned by the Church of Scientology? if you buy their products, supplements, books etc etc you are contributing to their coffers via the seller. just wanted to let you know in case you prefer not to give money to sects. it's not my business or anything but just thought i'd throw that in. also, if the plan is making you ill, wouldn't it be a good idea to not do it?


----------

